# Vieux Mac G3 : comment l'optimiser ?



## maxiou64 (25 Avril 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
Mardi dernier, je suis allé à Emmeus (comme dans mes habitude ), et je me suis procurer un Mac G3 pour la modique somme de 10 ! Il marche très bien, je n'est aucun soucis avec ! 
Bon, j'attendais pas de cette ordinateur, qu'il soit puissant, mais, j'aimerais, pour m'occuper un peut l'améliorer ! 
Déjà, il faut que je change la pile qui sert à garder en mémoire des informations tels que la date, l'heure...
Ensuite, j'aimerais avoir des informations sur la mémoire RAM, j'ai vu qu'on pouvais la changer, mais j'ai lus qu'il y a un maximum, le processeur y est lié à parement.
J'ai aussi un dernier soucis, et j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi celui-ci se produit. En fait, lorsque j'ai couper lordinateur, je ne peut pas le rallumer avant au moin 2hoo (il faut que je le débranche), je pense que c'est pour vider les condensateurs, mais pourquoi ce soucis, se couperait il mal ?
Et enfin, si vous avez des suggestion pour améliorer les performance de celui-ci, je prend tout ! En gros, tout ce que vous savez sur ce bijoux m'interresse .
Bonne fin de journée.
Cordialement, Maxime.


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2014)

Pour avoir un peu plus d'information sur la machine, tu cliques sur la pomme et tu sélectionnes "À propos de ce Mac". Là tu auras quelques informations et la possibilité d'avoir un descriptif complet du matériel. Avec cela, tu peux retrouver aisément le maximum de RAM et son type (sur des sites comme http://everymac.com). 

Pour le problème d'allumage, que ce passe-t-il exactement ?
Ça pourrait aussi être le disque (j'ai déjà vu ça (comme dit le commandant Turbot...)).


----------



## maxiou64 (27 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,
Merci de ta réponse... Je pense que le disque est mort. Pourquoi ? Parce que mon imac s'allume sur un écran gris, comme si il ne trouver plus son système d'exploitation.
Cordialement, Maxmime.


----------



## maxiou64 (27 Avril 2014)

Salut,
Bon j'ai réussi à le réparer.
Voici donc ses informations : 
MAC OS X 
Mémoire : 96Mb
Processeur : 266MHz PowerPC G3
Si ces informations ne te suffisent pas, j'en est encore pas mal ^^.
Cordialement, Maxime.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

C'est déjà ça mais ça ne permet pas d'être certain de la machine.
On a ainsi ces possibilités-ci :
un, deux, trois, quatre.


----------



## maxiou64 (27 Avril 2014)

Re,
C'est la 4eme possibilité, Imac 1999 bleu, prise Ethernet et FireWire (ou une prise du genre).
Avec tiroir, mais je crois qu'il a était changé.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Donc tu peux mettre 512 MB RAM, être sur Mac OS 9 ou, au maximum, Mac OS X.3.9 [Panther].
Et un disque dur d'au maximum 128 GB : il va être dur à trouver, peut-être.


----------



## maxiou64 (28 Avril 2014)

Salut.
Si j'ai bien compris si je met 512 MB de RAM je suis obliger de mettre un disque dur de 128 GB ?
Le seul soucis est que je n'est pas mes CDs d'installation donc quand j'aurais changé celui-ci comment fera t'il pour aller chercher le système exploitation. ?
J'espère avoir bien compris.
Merci.
Bonne soirée.
Cordialement, Maxime.


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2014)

Il te faut obligatoirement un DVD d'install, Panther 10.3.
Ce mac n'acceptera pas un disque de plus de 128 go. Il doit être équipé d'un disque de 6 go, il sera difficile d'utiliser ce mac avec un disque aussi petit.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2014)

Salut *Maxime*.

Cette occasion sur _eBay.co.uk_ (Angleterre) --> &#9758;APPLE-iMac-Software-install-and-restore-discs-OSX-10-3-2&#9756; est exactement le jeu de 2 disques d'installation spécifiques qui conviennent à ton _iMac_1999 (Blueberry)_. Il y a le disque : «_Install_Software_» pour installer/ré-installer l'OS «Panther 10.3.2» ; et le disque : «_Restore Software_» qui recèle notamment le dossier invisible '.images' dans lequel se trouve le .dmg OS9General.dmg qui contient le '_Dossier_Système OS 9_' qui, copié sur le DDI de l'_iMac_, permet à '_Classic_' de se lancer.

Le prix proposé est de £19.99 - vu le prix que tu as payé ton _iMac_ et la rareté d'un jeu complet adéquat des 2 disques spécifiques d'un modèle de Mac, je serais à ta place je m'arrangerais pour faire cette emplette.


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2014)

Petit rappel : Apple impose (disons : imposait à l'époque) des contraintes un peu particulières sur les systèmes.
Soit on a les CD/DVD d'installation venus avec la machine (ou alors : exactement le même modèle) soit on utilise des CD/DVD génériques (genre : qu'on achète en boîte sur un étalage) avec une version au moins égale à celle livrée avec les machines.

C'est inhabituel pour un utilisateur de Ouinedoze mais... c'est comme ça. 

Ceci étant dit, il ne faut pas tout mélanger (pas de panique !) : tu peux installer 512 MB de RAM sans changer de disque et réciproquement. Je me suis contenté, ci-dessus, de t'indiquer les valeurs maximales de ces éléments physiques pour un tel modèle.

Pour la RAM, il faut prendre exactement le même type (fréquence et typologie).
Pour le disque, il faut prendre un disque avec la même interface de connexion.
Donc : regarde bien ces points sur le lien que je t'ai indiqué.


----------



## maxiou64 (28 Avril 2014)

Très bien, merci tout le monde. Je vais donc partir en quête de recherche des CDs du même modèle de mon mac. Encore une dernière questions... L'autre jour j'ai vu un post, un type disait qu'il avais contacter apple pour avoir des manuels d'un mac. Ils les avaient reçus. C'est pourquoi penser vous que si je demande au support les CDs voudront t'il me les envoyer ?

Encore désolé de toutes ces questions.
Cordialement, Maxime.


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2014)

Je n'en sais rien. Mais l'idée est bonne : tente le coup (et dis-nous le résultat ).


----------



## maxiou64 (28 Avril 2014)

Ok merci du compliment .
J'envoie ça dessuite et je vous ré transmettrais leurs messages.
Cordialement, Maxime.


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

